
Tip of the day: Ditch your office cubicles - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/10/15/tip-of-the-day-ditch-your-office-cubicles/
======
sspencer
Wow, that sounds eerily similar to that nightmarish Fed office detailed in
"Snow Crash" by Neal Stephenson.

